# Inkasso HFG



## diemausvommars (4 März 2009)

hallo ihr
ich bin neu hier und habe gleich zu anfang eine frage an euch

seit 28.06.2005 sollte ich angeblich über eine sonder nummer bzw die billig vorwahlen genommen haben zum telefoniern...naja der anschluss hat mein freund für seine mutter gemacht und die hat mal solche nummern genommen
aber nie ist eine extre rechnung gekommen 
am anfang war es ein kleiner betrag von 20 euro und die haben angeblich einen auftrag 3,95 einzutreiben
aber da ich eigentlich mir sicher war das die telekom komplett alles mit abzieht und nicht hier was und hier...und von dieser 01051 telecom GmbH ist nie ein schreiben nie eine rechnung rein gar nix gekommen
so ich kann meine uhr danachstellen das so alle 3- 4 monate ein brief von dieser hanseatische inkasso und factoring gesellschaft kommt...auch wurde es weiter gegeben an RA und an meine schwiegermutter ihren Insolvenz typ...auch ich habe e-mail brief usw geschrieben und nie eine antwort bekommen...also dachte ich mir "so du mir-so ich dir"
gar nimmer drauf reagiert auf das schreiben...auch steht drin ich kann einen negativen schufa eintrag bekommen usw usw...
auch stand schon mal drin das es sich negativ auf mein erbe sich auswirken kann...wo ich erst mal mich bebisselt habe vor lachen...

ne ich ignoriere diese leute ohne ende aber die geben nicht auf....auch bin ich im nov08 umgezogen und siehe da auch das inkasso schreibt mir wieder hier her...
was soll ich denn noch machen?ignoerieren?weil auf schreiben reagieren sie nicht...weder brief noch e-mail noch sonst was:wall:

also wenn mir der kragen platzt werde ich denen einen brief schreiben wo ich von meiner seite aus diese brieffreundschaft beende weil ich es nur noch lächerlich finde
auch wird mir seit 28.06.2005 vollsteckung und gerichtsvollzieher aber komisch bis jetzt noch niemand da

was soll ich tun ?habt ihr erfahrung damit bekommacht?bitte schreibt mir das ich weiß wie ich handeln kann
danke euch schon mal lg
jaqueline


----------



## zorniger Milan (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkasso HFG*

Ignorier es weiter! Habe heute selber so einen Brief bekommen. Mein Telephonanschluss bei der selben Firma (also wie bei Dir) sei seid 2005 nicht bezahlt worden. Der Zettel sei ein Vollstreckungsbescheid. Um eine Lösung zu finden soll ich doch anrufen oder mich schriftlich mit denen in Verbindung setzen. 
Dumm ist nur, ich habe keinen Telephonanschluss -noch nie besessen:-D-. 
Auf keinen Fall etwas Zahlen oder sich auf eine Zahlung verständigen! Das gilt als Schuldeingeständnis.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkasso HFG*

Wenn bisher nie ein Telefonanschluss bestanden hat, dann wäre das doch mal eine schöne und 100%-sichere Sache für eine negative Feststellungsklage. Da haben schon manche Klabautermänner samt ihren Inkassokötern dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt, wenn man mit so einer Retourkutsche kommt. Ein Anwalt erledigt sowas gerne.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkasso HFG*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> dann wäre das doch mal eine schöne und 100%-sichere Sache für eine negative Feststellungsklage.e.



Und um falschen Aussagen  gleich den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:
Die negative Feststellungsklage  verändert die Beweislage nicht. Nach wie vor muß der Fordernde seine Forderungen beweisen.
BGH NJW 1993, 1716: Beweislast bei negativer Feststellungsklage


> 2.* Dem Anspruchsteller in der Rolle des Feststellungsbeklagten obliegt der Beweis derjenigen Tatsachen, aus denen er seinen Anspruch herleitet, *denn auch bei der leugnenden Feststellungsklage ist Streitgegenstand der materielle Anspruch.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/256.html


----------

